

Joel on The Absolute Minimum Every Developer Must Know About Unicode (2003) - rshaban
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/Unicode.html

======
rshaban
"and, in fact, early implementors wanted to be able to store their Unicode
code points in high-endian or low-endian mode, whichever their particular CPU
was fastest at, and lo, it was evening and it was morning and there were
already two ways to store Unicode."

